# Experimental/Industrial Project: Sveik



## error (Apr 24, 2012)

Just a project a friend of mine has been working on for a little bit.
If you want anything more, PMs are open.
Crits/Thoughts?
enjoy

http://sveik.bandcamp.com/


----------



## error (May 15, 2012)

anybody like or dislike?


----------

